# Reparando targeta de lavadora redondas



## terabit (Dic 24, 2012)

en la targeta que aqui en mexico existen muchas lavadoras redondas que ya no tienen transmicion por lo que solo utilizan un poste con una polea y un motor controlado por una tageta y un reloj  el problema que tengo es que tiene quemado uno de los swich de potencia que son los que controlan el va y ven del motor con numero ASCT88c el problema es que no encuentro un sustituto de este por lo que si alguien me pude orientar como encontrar un sustituto se lo agradeceria mucho
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 25, 2012)

Probale un BTA08 como reemplazo del ACST8-8C

Ponele una red Snubber en paralelo entre Anodo1 y Anodo2.

Con con 330 ohm (0,5 o 1W)  y 0,1 uF (poliester 630 Vca.) 

Ver el archivo adjunto 27283


----------

